# Tennessee Support Groups?



## pancakes_R_dandy (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi, I'm Christina. I'm relatively new to this site, but I've been struggling with Social Anxiety Disorder all of my life. I was wondering if anyone can give me some info. on any nearby support groups in Chattanooga, Tn for SAD. The only resources I have are books and the internet.


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

try meetup.com there are a lot of social axiety and shyness meetup groups in most metro areas


----------



## pancakes_R_dandy (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

